
Avatar izle 8.0 - kadircan
http://www.filmizle.net.tr/avatar-izle-8-0.html
======
kadircan
Başrollerini Michelle Rodriguez, Sam Worthington, Zoe Saldana, Sigourney
Weaver, Giovanni Ribisi’n paylaştığı filmin konusu Avatar izle. Jake Sully,
sakat bir savaş gazisidir. Na’vi ismini verdikleri bir halkın arasında
gönderilmek için seçilir. Bu halkın kendine özgü dilleri ve kültürleri vardır.
Askeri bir şirket, Na’vi halkının yaşadığı gezegeni ve barındırdığı kaynakları
incelemek için AVATAR ismini verdikleri bir program oluştururlar. Böylece
insanları genetik mühendislik sonucu yarı insan yarı Na’vi haline
getirebildiler. Böylece mutlak zafere ulaşabileceklerdir.Filmizle.Net.Tr iyi
seyirler diler…

